# Andrea Agnelli: "Milan valutato 1 mld? Faccio fatica a capire"



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

*Andrea Agnelli: "Milan valutato 1 mld? Faccio fatica a capire"*

Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Guardate a me pare sempre più evidente una forte invidia nei confronti dell'affare concluso e forse chissà una paura di iniziare ad avere un'avversario vero da fronteggiare.


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



dovrebbe guardare i risultati sportivi, noi le CL le vinciamo non perdiamo


----------



## Jack14 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



La valutazione grossa è nel brand che è molto sviluppato a livello internazionale perchè il milan ha fatto la storia della champions degli ultimi 20-30 anni. La Juve è conosciuta per lo più in Italia. Mi sembra chiara la differenza. Tra l'altro come fatturato fino a pochi anni fa eravamo vicini. La valutazione di una società non si fa solamente guardando i bilanci.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (8 Giugno 2015)

Io invece faccio fatica a non Godere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2015)

Se fonti come Agnelli o il sole 24 ore fanno delle pulci all'operazione io qualche dubbio me lo pongo,
o Bee è un genio straordinario, un visionario che vede molto più in là di chiunque o il dubbio di qualche magheggio, visti i personaggi in ballo, direi che è lecito.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Andrea Agnelli dovrebbe capire questo: la Juventus finalista di CL e con uno stadio di proprietà, secondo Forbes vale soltanto 50M in più (737 vs 682) e secondo Brand Finance ha un marchio che vale soltanto 100M in più (350 vs 244). 

Quindi il Milan con uno stadio di proprietà e uno sviluppo poderoso nei mercati orientali vale tranquillamente almeno il doppio della Juventus. Ma credo che potremmo facilmente anche triplicarli ed entrare nella fab 5 d'europa.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se fonti come Agnelli o il sole 24 ore fanno delle pulci all'operazione io qualche dubbio me lo pongo,
> o Bee è un genio straordinario, un visionario che vede molto più in là di chiunque o il dubbio di qualche magheggio, visti i personaggi in ballo, direi che è lecito.


Semplicemente Agnelli e il sole24 ore sono soliti remare contro Berlusconi che ti ricordo prima che un presidente di calcio rimane un politico. Inoltre a mio parere se dietro Bee come socio ci sarà la banca cinese mi pare evidente che non badano a spese per raggiungere l'obiettivo prefissato. Non dimentichiamo poi che il restante 52% potrebbe avere una valutazione più bassa.


----------



## Il Genio (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



4 lettere
inizia per S e finisce per UCA


----------



## Basileuon (8 Giugno 2015)

Mia nonna diceva sempre: "l'invidia se le mangia"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se fonti come Agnelli o il sole 24 ore fanno delle pulci all'operazione io qualche dubbio me lo pongo,
> o Bee è un genio straordinario, un visionario che vede molto più in là di chiunque o il dubbio di qualche magheggio, visti i personaggi in ballo, direi che è lecito.



Dovremmo dubitare dell'operazione perché lo dice una famiglia storicamente ostile a Berlusconi e un giornale che si risponde dal solo al 90% delle domande che pone? L'affare lo hanno fatto sia Bee che Berlusconi. Le banche che stanno dietro il primo non fanno certo beneficenza. E a Berlusconi va dato il merito di aver concluso l'ultima grande operazione economica della sua carriera.


----------



## il condor (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Ahahahahah caro Agnelli è semplice. Abbiamo più del doppio delle vostre Championsssssss!!!! Quando arrivate a 10 finali perse come minimo ci vuole una stellina sulla maglia.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se fonti come Agnelli o il sole 24 ore fanno delle pulci all'operazione io qualche dubbio me lo pongo,
> o Bee è un genio straordinario, un visionario che vede molto più in là di chiunque o il dubbio di qualche magheggio, visti i personaggi in ballo, direi che è lecito.



Ma che importanza vuoi dare ad Andrea Agnelli e Carlo Festa? Dai...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente *Agnelli e il sole24 ore sono soliti remare contro Berlusconi* che ti ricordo prima che un presidente di calcio rimane un politico. Inoltre a mio parere se dietro Bee come socio ci sarà la banca cinese mi pare evidente che non badano a spese per raggiungere l'obiettivo prefissato. Non dimentichiamo poi che il restante 52% potrebbe avere una valutazione più bassa.



Peccato che Il sole 24 ore e Agnelli non siano proprio dei comunisti, se Berlusconi è inviso dal suo stesso mondo qualche dubbio continua a essere lecito...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dovremmo dubitare dell'operazione perché lo dice una famiglia storicamente ostile a Berlusconi e un giornale che si risponde dal solo al 90% delle domande che pone? L'affare lo hanno fatto sia Bee che Berlusconi. Le banche che stanno dietro il primo non fanno certo beneficenza. E a Berlusconi va dato il merito di aver concluso l'ultima grande operazione economica della sua carriera.



Al merito continuo a essere neutrale,
non mi sbilancerei ne in positivo ne in negativo...


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Peccato che Il sole 24 ore e Agnelli non siano proprio dei comunisti, se Berlusconi è inviso dal suo stesso mondo qualche dubbio continua a essere lecito...



Guarda sul sole 24 ore posso darti anche ragione ma in minima parte. Ma su Agnelli? non sostengono Tavecchio, hanno fatto in modo che Conte l'anno scorso non venisse al Milan, se ne sono detti di santa ragione per via del goal-non goal di Muntari e potrei continuare ancora e ancora.


----------



## smallball (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dovremmo dubitare dell'operazione perché lo dice una famiglia storicamente ostile a Berlusconi e un giornale che si risponde dal solo al 90% delle domande che pone? L'affare lo hanno fatto sia Bee che Berlusconi. Le banche che stanno dietro il primo non fanno certo beneficenza. E a Berlusconi va dato il merito di aver concluso l'ultima grande operazione economica della sua carriera.



Bravissimo, e' la stessa cosa che penso io


----------



## diavolo (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_


I calcoli non devono essere il suo forte dato che anche oggi ha ribadito che la Juve ha 33 scudetti


----------



## diavolo (8 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah caro Agnelli è semplice. Abbiamo più del doppio delle vostre Championsssssss!!!! Quando arrivate a 10 finali perse come minimo ci vuole una stellina sulla maglia.


Più del triplo


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Magari perché parliamo di sport e non di una azienda che vende auto...
Caro Agnelli, alcune società come Real e Barca sono valutate circa 2,8 miliardi..capisci bene che evidentemente queste persone che oggi valutano il Milan 1 miliardo contano di portarlo a valere nei prossimi anni almeno il doppio...ti è chiaro così?


----------



## Pier_rossonero (8 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> I calcoli non devono essere il suo forte dato che anche oggi ha ribadito che la Juve ha 33 scudetti


----------



## addox (8 Giugno 2015)

L'ovino rosica.


----------



## danyaj87 (8 Giugno 2015)

Scusa Agnelli hai intenzione di vendere la Juve?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Si è asciugato le lacrime prima di parlare o ha detto queste parole ancora singhiozzando?


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2015)

Fino a sabato avevano la cresta alta e non parlavano di nulla che non fosse la finale, pra dopo aberne bruscate 3 dal barca vengono a fare i conti in tasca a noi? Questi stanno ad alzare un mezzo polverone per cercare ad pgni costo l'appiglio x tagliarci fuori...


----------



## bargnani83 (8 Giugno 2015)

sento il raschiamento dei vetri e le unghie che si spezzano.questa è la prova che siamo tornati.bene così


----------



## Albijol (8 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah caro Agnelli è semplice. Abbiamo più del doppio delle vostre Championsssssss!!!!



A dirla tutta più del triplo


----------



## Ciachi (8 Giugno 2015)

Poveretto.....sta ancora pensando a tutti i "cassaintegrati" della sua amata azienda....per poter spendere 40MILIONI DI EURO per dybala!!!!! 
Agnellino va a PIANGERE insieme a PirlA!!!


----------



## tapiro1 (8 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi scusatemi,ma non riesco a comprendere perché state rispondendo alle affermazioni del sig.Agnelli.....uno che di calcio ed economia capisce pochino....


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli dovrebbe capire questo: la Juventus finalista di CL e con uno stadio di proprietà, secondo Forbes vale soltanto 50M in più (737 vs 682) e secondo Brand Finance ha un marchio che vale soltanto 100M in più (350 vs 244).
> 
> Quindi il Milan con uno stadio di proprietà e uno sviluppo poderoso nei mercati orientali vale tranquillamente almeno il doppio della Juventus. Ma credo che potremmo facilmente anche triplicarli ed entrare nella fab 5 d'europa.



Esatto. Poi chiaro che guardando la situazione attuale sia incomprensibile valga tutti quei soldi, ma bisogna ragionare sul potenziale, ed è quello che è stato fatto.


----------



## il condor (8 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Più del triplo





Albijol ha scritto:


> A dirla tutta più del triplo



ops mi sono sbagliato coi perdazzuri


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Io faccio fatica a capire dove si separino le sopracciglia di Agnelli


----------



## Efferosso (8 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Peccato che Il sole 24 ore e Agnelli non siano proprio dei comunisti, se Berlusconi è inviso dal suo stesso mondo qualche dubbio continua a essere lecito...



Viviamo in un'epoca in cui un frontaliere con 10.000 euro sul conto corrente in svizzera non dorme tranquillo, per quanti controlli ci sono in essere, figuriamoci su un'operazione da un miliardo.

Se ne sono sentite di ogni, che c'è del riciclaggio, che ci sono magheggi.
Se Berlusconi è stato bravo (e personalmente per me è stato più che bravo, a farsi dare mezzo miliardo per mezza società costantemente in perdita) è bravo lui, ma la cosa finisce lì.

Qua non siamo più nel dopoguerra eh. Non ci sono quelli con le cassette di sicurezza coi diamanti degli ebrei o robe psicotiche del genere.

E' lo stesso discorso che si faceva "prima" della cessione del Milan. Il Milan, parte di esso, o quello che sarà (anche se alla fine, i dati dicono che verrà ceduta più della maggioranza) è stato ceduto nel momento in cui è uscito il bilancio di quest'anno. 


Non credete a quello che scrivono per vendere i giornali, perché un bilancio è un bilancio, una legge è una legge, e l'Agenzia delle entrate sta sempre là. Il resto è fuffa.




Detto questo, ricordo al monociglio che "vincere è l'unica cosa che conta", quindi, stesse a contare le pere del barcellona, che i conti nostri ce li facciamo noi.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Giugno 2015)

Andreino Agnellino forse fatica a rendersi conto che la Giuventus a livello mondiale vale un Benfica, un Porto, un Borussia Dortmund (forse) e nulla più. Può vincere anche 50 scudetti lordi ma finché avrà le stesse Coppe dei Campioni del Nottingham Forest sarà sempre un'incompiuta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Giugno 2015)

Effettivamente abbiamo 7 Champions e siamo secondi dopo il Real
Loro a livello di finali perse sono davanti a tutti, e l'importante si sa è partecipare


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il gregge di rosiconi è uno spasso da leggere...


----------



## bmb (8 Giugno 2015)

Personaggio frustrato e depresso. Oltre che rosicone.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Giugno 2015)

Rosica Angelli,rosica!



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Effettivamente abbiamo 7 Champions e siamo secondi dopo il Real
> Loro a livello di finali perse sono davanti a tutti, e l'importante si sa è partecipare



Si vocifera che quando arriveranno a 10 finali perse cambieranno il loro famoso motto in: "Partecipare non è importante,è l'unica cosa che conta!"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli dovrebbe capire questo: la Juventus finalista di CL e con uno stadio di proprietà, secondo Forbes vale soltanto 50M in più (737 vs 682) e secondo Brand Finance ha un marchio che vale soltanto 100M in più (350 vs 244).
> 
> Quindi il Milan con uno stadio di proprietà e uno sviluppo poderoso nei mercati orientali vale tranquillamente almeno il doppio della Juventus. Ma credo che potremmo facilmente anche triplicarli ed entrare nella fab 5 d'europa.



Agnelli dovrebbe rosicare di meno, ma cmq neanche io me laspettavo che il Milan vale 1 miliardo.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Sinceramente è una valutazione che non mi sarei aspettata neanche io,però comunque lui dovrebbe solo evitare queste uscite e portare rispetto,perchè la storia che ha il Milan loro se la sognano. A parte che poi la dignità non si impara, noi l'abbiamo purtroppo un po' persa negli ultimi nefasti tempi,ma loro non l'hanno mai avuta.


----------



## vota DC (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Guardate a me pare sempre più evidente una forte invidia nei confronti dell'affare concluso e forse chissà una paura di iniziare ad avere un'avversario vero da fronteggiare.



Paura di perdere i milioni di introiti della CL, la Juventus credo sia uno dei tanti bancomat della FIAT.


----------



## Brain84 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Dietro a questa cessione ci sono troppe persone, banche, fondi di investimento e controlli incrociati. Se fosse tutto irregolare, il rischio di essere beccati in 0.2 sarebbe altissimo. La valutazione del brand Milan è storica e sportiva e quindi il Miliardo di euro è congruo.

Agnelli dalla sua ha una squadra che fino a pochi anni fa stava in B (calciopoli è una macchia tremenda per un club, anche per la sua valutazione), è entrata nel vero calcio che conta solo oggi dopo 12 anni che non disputavano una finale. Al Milan basta un piazzamento in Champions il prossimo anno per far si che i migliori giocatori di Europa si pongano i dubbi se andare al Real, Barcellona, Bayern, Chelsea o Milan. La storia non si cancella e il Milan è la storia del calcio.


----------



## Hammer (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Rosica, rosica. Al Milan si è sempre vinto nel corso degli ultimi trent'anni. Vinto cose grosse e si sa, vincere "è l'unica cosa che conta"


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (8 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io faccio fatica a capire dove si separino le sopracciglia di Agnelli



Esattamente nel punto dove si trova il suo cervello


----------



## Dapone (8 Giugno 2015)

regalategli un biglietto di Casa Milan e un paio di occhiali da sole per non rimanere accecato dalla bacheca.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (8 Giugno 2015)

Paura eh??! Haha tutta invidia... ha capito che in futuro non saranno loro a dominare in Italia.


----------



## mistergao (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



A costo di fare il rompiscatole, io dò ragione ad Andrea Agnelli. Posto che dare il valore ad una società di calcio è, in effetti, impresa ardua, mi sembra che 1 miliardo di euro per il Milan siano un po' troppi.
E poi in questa vicenda mi sembra che tutto sia troppo a misura di Berlusconi: il Milan verrebbe valutato quanto dice lui, per il momento lui continuerebbe a comandare, rimarrebbero Galliani e Barbara...mi sembra tutto troppo perfetto.


----------



## markjordan (8 Giugno 2015)

vabbe'


----------



## osvaldobusatti (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Pensavo che gli agnelli fossero ovini e non roditori...

Forse gli sfugge che in una squadra di calcio contino anche i risultati sportivi.

Tra qualche anno solleverà anche lui la sua coppa:


----------



## de sica (8 Giugno 2015)

Io dico solo una cosa: pensiamo a noi, a pedalare a testa bassa e a tornare dove ci compete. Poi vedremo.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Dietro a questa cessione ci sono troppe persone, banche, fondi di investimento e controlli incrociati. Se fosse tutto irregolare, il rischio di essere beccati in 0.2 sarebbe altissimo. La valutazione del brand Milan è storica e sportiva e quindi il Miliardo di euro è congruo.
> 
> Agnelli dalla sua ha una squadra che fino a pochi anni fa stava in B (calciopoli è una macchia tremenda per un club, anche per la sua valutazione), è entrata nel vero calcio che conta solo oggi dopo 12 anni che non disputavano una finale. Al Milan basta un piazzamento in Champions il prossimo anno per far si che i migliori giocatori di Europa si pongano i dubbi se andare al Real, Barcellona, Bayern, Chelsea o Milan. La storia non si cancella e il Milan è la storia del calcio.



Perfetto. Quoto tutto, pure le virgole.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_




Perché si permette di sindacare le scelte di un'altra società? E' diventato azionista del Milan? E' presidente della Lega o della Ficg?

Queste parole, piene di livore e di invidia, spero siano un monito per coloro che speravano che Agnelli fosse l'elettore principale del pres. di Lega e Figc. 

Chissà perché, quando Moratti ha venduto a Thohir, non ho sentito critiche così feroci. Sarà forse perché si sapeva bene che Thohir non avrebbe migliorato l'Inter?


----------



## nazdravi (8 Giugno 2015)

Si meritano 1 10 1000 serate come a Berlino o Manchester 2003 per l'arroganza degli Agnelli.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Giugno 2015)

Le persone che non riescono a capire perché il Milan sia stato venduto ad 1 miliardo probabilmente non conoscono il calcio a dovere. A questo punto se il palmares non conta, se la storia non conta nulla etc. Perché hanno comprato noi? Potevano andare a comprarsi il psg di turno a 30 mln. Dai ragazzi non scherziamo! Il Milan è la storia del calcio insieme a Real Madrid e Manchester United. Pochi cavoli. Agnelli può rosicare quanto vuole... Dimostra solo che lo stile Juve è pessimo. Facile fare i lord quando si vince contro nessuno. Alla prima sconfitta piange e alla primo pensiero d'avere un vero avversario perde la brocca e fa queste sparate. Ridicolo!


----------



## Tizio (8 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si vocifera che quando arriveranno a 10 finali perse cambieranno il loro famoso motto in: "Partecipare non è importante,è l'unica cosa che conta!"



Allineandosi cosi al pensiero dei loro tifosi, che da anni cantano "fino alla finale, forza juventus".


----------



## markjordan (8 Giugno 2015)

provincialismo italiano e rosicamento
manco il pudore del silenzio


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2015)

La Juventus non potrà mai valere quanto il Milan.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Giugno 2015)

Anche io ero un po' dubbioso del valore stratosferico, poi non so dove, ho letto che il manchester UTD è stato valutato all'incirca 2.3 miliardi di dollari quando fu quotato in borsa. A quel punto le cifre sul valore attuale del milan ci stanno tutte.

In ottica futura potrebbero raddoppiare il valore del miliardo di euro gli investitori in teoria


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



A parte le ultime annate siamo comunque una grande società che ha vinto tanto soprattutto in europa caro Agnelli quindi il valore ci sta, ma poi a lui che gli frega quanto valutano il Milan.


----------



## markjordan (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


la terza fa ridere
uno fa 1 su 1 ed e' primo ?
meglio 7 di una , direi !


----------



## Patryipe (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


Che trollata ai gobbi!


----------



## malbanese74 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Io in un certo senso lo capisco. Voglio vedere voi. Mettiamo il caso vi fanno credere di essere una squadra imbattibile, vi fanno credere di poter battere il Barcellona (con scaramanzia di facciata), vi fanno preparare le magliette celebrative, vi fanno sprecare tempo a scegliere i tweet più adatti, vi fanno sedere vicino a Platini, pregustando la gioia. E poi suona la sveglia. Voi la spegnete. E si ricomincia: fino alla fine, vincere è l'unica cosa che conta e poi...tre secchiate di acqua gelata, il letto fradicio, le lacrime di Pirlo, la faccia inebetita di Buffon e Bonucci e gli sfottò di tutta Italia. E dura da mandare giù e la testa gira. E poi volete mettere la strizza. Il Milan sta tornando.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Giugno 2015)

Potrebbe anche aver ragione, anche perchè io ero tra i primi a criticare Berlusconi che ha fatto valere così tanto una squadra che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena per colpa sua, ma il fatto che Agnelli abbia fatto queste dichiarazioni pochi giorni dopo la finale, mi sa tanto di rosicata.


----------



## Juventino30 (8 Giugno 2015)

malbanese74 ha scritto:


> Il Milan sta tornando.



Per qualche propaganda dei suoi giornalisti e canali di regime? Di solito si torna sul campo, a casa mia quello è l'unico luogo deputato a dimostrare di essere tornati. Di piazze che parlano prima in Italia fino a ieri ce n'erano due: quella di Roma e quella interista. Mi sa che ne dobbiamo aggiungere un'altra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Per qualche propaganda dei suoi giornalisti e canali di regime? Di solito si torna sul campo, a casa mia quello è l'unico luogo deputato a dimostrare di essere tornati. Di piazze che parlano prima in Italia fino a ieri ce n'erano due: quella di Roma e quella interista. Mi sa che ne dobbiamo aggiungere un'altra.



http://www.milanworld.net/tifosi-ospiti-entrate-e-leggete-vt25542.html


----------



## Efferosso (8 Giugno 2015)

Dare fastidio senza aver fatto praticamente niente delinea essenzialmente quanto può fare paura il milan come idea stessa di squadra, e quanto piccola può essere la mentalità di chi già ora arriccia il naso, per usare un eufemismo di quello che gli passa per la testa.


----------



## Juventino30 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/tifosi-ospiti-entrate-e-leggete-vt25542.html



Allora rispondo nel merito del topic e seriamente circa le dichiarazioni di Agnelli. Andrea Agnelli è in buona compagnia quando si domanda del perchè di quella valutazione, dato che la stessa cosa io l'ho letta dagli stessi tifosi milanisti, per dirne una, o da diversi analisti finanziari, non ultimi gli articoli usciti oggi e riportati anche in questo sito, quindi non vedo il trasecolare per questo punto interrogativo agnelliano, che semmai si accoda - buon ultimo - a tanti che l'hanno preceduto, tra cui diversi analisti di famose testate finanziarie.

L'interrogativo dunque sorge spontaneo, non possiamo far passare tutto con la semplicistica e liquidatoria definizione di "rosicata", perchè altrimenti una analisi nel merito non uscirà mai. 

C'è infine da ricordare che la valutazione di un miliardo è stata fatta da Fininvest, quindi da chi vende. Se io possiedo una cosa e la voglio vendere, faccio il prezzo. Se trovo chi me la compra, ho fatto l'affare. Questo non vuol dire però che quel prezzo corrisponda ad un reale valore dell'oggetto venduto. 

In ultimo, l'affare con Bee è tutt'altro che chiuso. Una maggiore chiarezza si potrà avere solo a cose fatte e a documenti letti. Per ora esiste solo un comunicato in cui si parla di una esclusiva di settimane 8 per studiare la proposta. 

Di interrogativi ce ne sarebbero anche altri, ma sono noti, sono stati scritti in articoli e anche in questo sito, dunque li lasciamo appesi finchè non si avranno le risposte.


----------



## Black (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



bè oggettivamente Agnelli non ha tutti i torti a dubitare della valutazione. Ma, visto il momento, direi che sta rosicando alla grande


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Bene bene.


----------



## gabuz (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli, presidente della Juventus, ha da poco rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: _*"Milan valutato un miliardo? Le cifre che ho letto sono impressionanti. E francamente faccio fatica a trovare la quadra guardando i risultati economici..."*_



Dubbi che potrebbero benissimo essere legittimi, ma... non accetto lezioni, commenti o illazioni da un persona che si arroga da sempre il diritto di scavalcare le istituzioni quando si parla degli scudetti della Juventus. Come al solito di sentono al di sopra di tutto e di tutti. Impari a stare al suo posto e a guardare il suo orto, magari con un po' più di sobrietà se fosse possibile.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



....povera Inter nessuno ne parla


----------



## Marilson (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> 4 lettere
> inizia per S e finisce per UCA



scommetto che sei calabrese


----------



## Mou (9 Giugno 2015)

Stavolta AA l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Stavolta AA l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso.



...è un piacere trovare un tifoso juventino che ammette che Agnelli poteva risparmiarsi di gettare sospetti.


----------



## Mou (9 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...è un piacere trovare un tifoso juventino che ammette che Agnelli poteva risparmiarsi di gettare sospetti.



A che pro queste dichiarazioni? Col Milan deve esistere una sana è accesa rivalità sportiva, non questi teatrini su chi ce l'ha storicamente più lungo o cose simili.


----------



## Francisco (9 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Serginho (9 Giugno 2015)

Anziche' chiedersi perche' la sua squadra fa ridere in Europa da sempre, poveretto sta gia' rosicando e non abbiamo ancora fatto nulla


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Giugno 2015)

Paura logica, sa che il Milan non e ĺa Roma, Napoli, In**r, Lazio e compagnia.. si torniamo e solo per vincere in europa.. ovunque


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Stavolta AA l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso.





Mou ha scritto:


> A che pro queste dichiarazioni? Col Milan deve esistere una sana è accesa rivalità sportiva, non questi teatrini su chi ce l'ha storicamente più lungo o cose simili.



Sei uno dei pochi juventini veramente sportivi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Giugno 2015)

Francisco ha scritto:


> è un piacere vedere il presidente della Juve Agnelli rosicare, ma ci sta. Voi tifosi Milan che parlate a fare? vi abbiamo umiliato non so quante volte che ogni volta che vi sento nominare mi viene da ridere; in italia siete ancora più rosiconi di noi e la cosa mi diverte!
> Juve e Inter(quest'ultimi sono stati più fortunati a non aver incontrato il Barça al top della forma), con noi se la sono giocata non sfigurando per niente, ma voi che parlate a fare?
> sento dire in italia che juventini e interisti sono il peggio, ma mi sa che lo siete voi il peggio e sportivamente parlando meritate di non entrare per sempre in europa!
> per sempre SOLO Barça!


----------



## Pessotto (9 Giugno 2015)

Francisco ha scritto:


> è un piacere vedere il presidente della Juve Agnelli rosicare, ma ci sta. Voi tifosi Milan che parlate a fare? vi abbiamo umiliato non so quante volte che ogni volta che vi sento nominare mi viene da ridere; in italia siete ancora più rosiconi di noi e la cosa mi diverte!
> Juve e Inter(quest'ultimi sono stati più fortunati a non aver incontrato il Barça al top della forma), con noi se la sono giocata non sfigurando per niente, ma voi che parlate a fare?
> sento dire in italia che juventini e interisti sono il peggio, ma mi sa che lo siete voi il peggio e sportivamente parlando meritate di non entrare per sempre in europa!
> per sempre SOLO Barça!



Ahahahahaha sei un gobbo rosicone e perdente.
Dai che tra 20 anni farai un'altra finale e arriverai a 7 sconfitte


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (9 Giugno 2015)

Francisco ha scritto:


> è un piacere vedere il presidente della Juve Agnelli rosicare, ma ci sta. Voi tifosi Milan che parlate a fare? vi abbiamo umiliato non so quante volte che ogni volta che vi sento nominare mi viene da ridere; in italia siete ancora più rosiconi di noi e la cosa mi diverte!
> Juve e Inter(quest'ultimi sono stati più fortunati a non aver incontrato il Barça al top della forma), con noi se la sono giocata non sfigurando per niente, ma voi che parlate a fare?
> sento dire in italia che juventini e interisti sono il peggio, ma mi sa che lo siete voi il peggio e sportivamente parlando meritate di non entrare per sempre in europa!
> per sempre SOLO Barça!



Benvenuto in questo Forum dedicato al Milan...


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Giugno 2015)

Come fa Agnelli a dire certe cose. Lui, padrone di una squadra aiutata con sovvenzioni statali nel corso degli anni. Infarcita, lungo la sua triste e cupa storia, di più scandali di chiunque altro. Imbottita di personaggi, da sempre, arroganti, ipocriti. Qualche anno fa la Juventus era in serie B. Quest'anno tutti hanno visto che per arrivare in finale ha battuto due squadrette da nulla, poi una big in crisi fisica e mentale, e quindi ha perso contro la seconda big. Il Brand Juventus si sogna le potenzialità del Brand Milan nel mercato Asiatico. Quest'ultimo infatti è associato ad un immagine di gloria internazionale pressochè infinita, oserei dire un brand magico, secondo solo a quello del Real Madrid (e non parlo di valore attuale ma potenziale). Agnelli pensi a suo nonno, pensi alla Fiat, pensi a tutto ma non pensi al Milan.


----------



## Gekyn (9 Giugno 2015)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Ahahahahaha sei un gobbo rosicone e perdente.
> Dai che tra 20 anni farai un'altra finale e arriverai a 7 sconfitte



Credo che sia un tifoso rosicone del Barcellona....e non gli è andata giù la finale del '94.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



La risposta del Bresidente  .


----------



## Butcher (9 Giugno 2015)

Francisco ha scritto:


> è un piacere vedere il presidente della Juve Agnelli rosicare, ma ci sta. Voi tifosi Milan che parlate a fare? vi abbiamo umiliato non so quante volte che ogni volta che vi sento nominare mi viene da ridere; in italia siete ancora più rosiconi di noi e la cosa mi diverte!
> Juve e Inter(quest'ultimi sono stati più fortunati a non aver incontrato il Barça al top della forma), con noi se la sono giocata non sfigurando per niente, ma voi che parlate a fare?
> sento dire in italia che juventini e interisti sono il peggio, ma mi sa che lo siete voi il peggio e sportivamente parlando meritate di non entrare per sempre in europa!
> per sempre SOLO Barça!


----------



## Il Genio (9 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> scommetto che sei calabrese



No, Monza


----------



## Il Genio (9 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Dubbi che potrebbero benissimo essere legittimi, ma... non accetto lezioni, commenti o illazioni da un persona che si arroga da sempre il diritto di scavalcare le istituzioni quando si parla degli scudetti della Juventus. Come al solito di sentono al di sopra di tutto e di tutti. Impari a stare al suo posto e a guardare il suo orto, magari con un po' più di sobrietà se fosse possibile.



Ti quoto a prescindere


----------



## Il Genio (9 Giugno 2015)

Volendo cercare una risposta sensata e non faziosa ad una dichiarazione figlia solo dell'arroganza di questo soggetto - arroganza sportiva e sociale, sia ben chiaro, figlia di un passato e di un presente fatti di impunità a tutti i livelli - mi viene da pensare solo ed esclusiavamente ad un certo timore che la pacchia possa terminare.
D'altronde finchè 'il pallone lo porto io, gioca chi dico io e le squadre le faccio io' siamo tutti bravi, quando però il pallone possono portarlo tutti ecco che qualche certezza viene meno, così come il controllo dei pochi neuroni presenti
E Berlusconi, nella sua versione naturale, al netto di demenza senile, fumi di giovin passera e ricerca spasmodica di diventare un dio, fa letteralmente paura


----------



## Albijol (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Volendo cercare una risposta sensata e non faziosa ad una dichiarazione figlia solo dell'arroganza di questo soggetto - arroganza sportiva e sociale, sia ben chiaro, figlia di un passato e di un presente fatti di impunità a tutti i livelli - mi viene da pensare solo ed esclusiavamente ad un certo timore che la pacchia possa terminare.



Il monociglio vorrebbe ogni anno giocarsela contro i capitANI Mortovivo e Ranocchia....


----------



## Marilson (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> No, Monza



strano perche' l'espressione che hai usato, sopratutto in ambito calcistico, e' usatissima in calabria


----------



## Il Genio (9 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> strano perche' l'espressione che hai usato, sopratutto in ambito calcistico, e' usatissima in calabria



Ormai è usatissima ovunque, se poi si parla di juve valgono tutte le lingue, i dialetti e pure il linguaggio dei sordomuti


----------



## folletto (9 Giugno 2015)

Ma stesse zitto sto monociglio che nella "famiglia" Agnelli - Elkan conta quanto il due di picche quando si gioca con le carte napoletane / piacentine, e pensasse a tutte le porcate della loro storia e non ai fatti altrui.


----------

